# Damaged Sway bar



## nighthawkix (Jun 26, 2011)

2 weeks ago, I drove my Chevy Cruze to KY. While driving to the some of the caves, I went over some bumps/rough terrain on the gravel road.

Long story short, it damaged (tore up) the rubber grommets on the rear suspension bushing. I took it to my dealer and they ordered a replacement. The repair was supposed to be $130 total. The damage is such that it shouldn't effect driving; however, since the rubber seal is torn, the bolt would eventually rust and may cause squeeking.

I got a call that the replacement rear bushing was in and I bought it in to get fixed today. The mechanic who was working on it today said that besides from the damaged bushing, the rear suspension sway bar was also knocked back. It looks like the sway bar is now angled against the frame instead of being perfectly perpendicular. It's looks like it may have bent some of the bolts, and is causing some of the bolts to bind. Didn't end up replacing the rear bushing because they were afraid they wouldn't be able to replace it if the bolts are bound.

They recommended I take it to a body shop to get the sway bar back to perpendicular. How much would this cost? Is it worth it to get these parts fixed?

Thanks.


----------

